

Ask HN: If Isaac Newton is resurrected - vivekkannan

If Isaac Newton is hypothetically resurrected, how long do you think it would take for him to catch up with all the advancements in physics and mathematics  since his death?
======
MichaelCrawford
He'd have trouble with modern English.

The journals would no longer be in Latin.

While he invented Calculus, there's been a lot of math invented since then,
he'd have to learn it all.

Once he's done that I expect he'd come up to speed quite quickly.

